# Age you had your first kiss?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

i was 9 and was at a school disco.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Peck kiss? 5 at story time. 
French kiss? Never


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Never and I really don't expect to be having my first kiss soon. You never know though.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

19 or so.


----------



## silentstruggle (Jul 16, 2014)

17


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

18 and i regret everything it led to


----------



## Depressed94 (Jun 30, 2015)

Never


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

17. I can almost remember it like it was yesterday. Lasted a lot longer than I anticipated and it was just a amazing, yummy kiss!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aibohp24601 (Jul 19, 2015)

Peck at 15, French at 16.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aibohp24601 (Jul 19, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> 18 and i regret everything it led to


Ooh, do tell. If it's not too personal of course
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

aibohp24601 said:


> Ooh, do tell. If it's not too personal of course
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


it was just with a really terrible guy who was a gross mean pervert. ah, childhood.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

7-8


----------



## undertakerfreak1127 (Jul 20, 2015)

Unless you count the time I accidentally tripped over my own feet and my lips happened to land on some girl's lips in 4th grade, 16.


----------



## aibohp24601 (Jul 19, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> it was just with a really terrible guy who was a gross mean pervert. ah, childhood.


Lol, been there, dw
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> it was just with a really terrible guy who was a gross mean pervert. ah, childhood.


I'm very sorry that happened to you 
I too was tricked by a friend into doing something when I was 15 because his girlfriend was ignoring him, it was awful and it made me vomit. I don't even want to say what it was but I did it because he was my only friend and I didn't want to be alone, of course he abandoned me anyway and then later beat me up with his friend to impress his girlfriend, but she broke up with him for doing that.. 
As for my first kiss, a cousin got curious and frenched me as a child and I got curious and frenched back, it was spooky.....


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I haven't so


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

lonerroom said:


> I'm very sorry that happened to you
> I too was tricked by a friend into doing something when I was 15 because his girlfriend was ignoring him, it was awful and it made me vomit. I don't even want to say what it was but I did it because he was my only friend and I didn't want to be alone, of course he abandoned me anyway and then later beat me up with his friend to impress his girlfriend, but she broke up with him for doing that..
> As for my first kiss, a cousin got curious and frenched me as a child and I got curious and frenched back, it was spooky.....


that's so terrible! i'm sorry you had to go through that. i hope that guy gets an anvil dropped on his balls. my experience was nothing that bad, just a crappy first boyfriend.

i don't count kisses from when i was little kid. i had a bunch of kids my age or younger, neighbors, mostly, who basically dared me to do all kinds of weird stuff involving kissing and stuff like that. it was like...mutal molestation? idk, it's very common. we were just being weird unsupervised kids who had been exposed to confusing porn before we knew what was going on. it kinda messed me up until my early teens but i got over it pretty quickly and easily after i got older


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

7 or 8. It was a friend my age who wanted to do it for some reason and she literally stuck her tounge in my mouth. It was so gross and i hated it and i was so confused cause i dont think i even knew what making out was at that age. I think we did it 2 or 3 times? Atleast i hope it wasn't more than that. She moved shortly after thankfully. I guess i should thank her though cause atleast i knew that i wasn't gay from a very young age, lol. Unfortunately, i still haven't kissed anyone else since :sigh


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Jesus all of you guys have been kissed before?
****, man...I still yet to have the ability to talk to females...


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

peck kiss 7 i think
real kiss 22 :/


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

My first "real" kiss was when I was 12, and it was also my first French kiss. And it was also my first time to 3rd base. All at once.

My sister was having a sleepover. Yeah. And her best friend...

Anyways I've posted about this before. Enough is enough lol.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> that's so terrible! i'm sorry you had to go through that. i hope that guy gets an anvil dropped on his balls. my experience was nothing that bad, just a crappy first boyfriend.
> 
> i don't count kisses from when i was little kid. i had a bunch of kids my age or younger, neighbors, mostly, who basically dared me to do all kinds of weird stuff involving kissing and stuff like that. it was like...mutal molestation? idk, it's very common. we were just being weird unsupervised kids who had been exposed to confusing porn before we knew what was going on. it kinda messed me up until my early teens but i got over it pretty quickly and easily after i got older


Yeah he was a horrible friend, but I saw a recent picture of him on facebook before I deleted my account and he has no teeth now! 
Sexual stuff was kind of a weird thing with me because of my father listening to sexual music in the car with me when I was little, and when I was 11 a boy in my class came over and started watching porn on the computer and doing things and I knew what it was but I thought it was gross. On my 15th birthday "friends" had sex on my bed and on a car trip to Santa Cruz the same year the same "friends" were doing sexual things in the back while her mom was driving, and the boyfriend was the same person who was my "friend" and then beat me up. I knew a lot of messed up people in school and I had a messed up childhood so it messed me up quite a bit but I never did those things like my peers. I luckily never got into drugs because everyone in my school was into hard drugs.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

lonerroom said:


> Yeah he was a horrible friend, but I saw a recent picture of him on facebook before I deleted my account and he has no teeth now!
> Sexual stuff was kind of a weird thing with me because of my father listening to sexual music in the car with me when I was little, and when I was 11 a boy in my class came over and started watching porn on the computer and doing things and I knew what it was but I thought it was gross. On my 15th birthday "friends" had sex on my bed and on a car trip to Santa Cruz the same year the same "friends" were doing sexual things in the back while her mom was driving, and the boyfriend was the same person who was my "friend" and then beat me up. I knew a lot of messed up people in school and I had a messed up childhood so it messed me up quite a bit but I never did those things like my peers. I luckily never got into drugs because everyone in my school was into hard drugs.


it is good you didn't get into drugs, and surprising. i woulda been getting high all the time to deal with the stress and pain of all that chaos.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

10 or 11, kiss on cheek. My childhood gf.


----------



## Nanoka (Jun 25, 2015)

19 I think.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> it is good you didn't get into drugs, and surprising. i woulda been getting high all the time to deal with the stress and pain of all that chaos.


I had so much stress in that chaos but I was afraid to do drugs and I knew it would have long term affects that would ruin me. I had ecstacy handed to me right in my face, all I said was "no thanks I have to go to the bathroom really bad" as an excuse to not have to do it and then went to the bathroom. 
I actually didn't cope so well though, I hurt myself in other ways, I often would hit myself and slam the door on my fingers, punch myself in the face, and pull my hair, bite myself in the mouth til I bled, I started doing that when I was 6 to cope with my stress and my father sometimes saw me doing it and he would just tell me to hit myself harder and he called me stupid.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

lonerroom said:


> I had so much stress in that chaos but I was afraid to do drugs and I knew it would have long term affects that would ruin me. I had ecstacy handed to me right in my face, all I said was "no thanks I have to go to the bathroom really bad" as an excuse to not have to do it and then went to the bathroom.
> I actually didn't cope so well though, I hurt myself in other ways, I often would hit myself and slam the door on my fingers, punch myself in the face, and pull my hair, bite myself in the mouth til I bled, I started doing that when I was 6 to cope with my stress and my father sometimes saw me doing it and he would just tell me to hit myself harder and he called me stupid.


you need 3 million hugs you precious little cinnamon roll


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> you need 3 million hugs you precious little cinnamon roll


Thank you  I really could use a hug I have been having a terrible year


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

When I was 13 I 'snogged' a girl for six minutes to purposely set some sort of record. She was a terrible kisser too and left me sore. Quite a bizarre thing to do on reflection. My first ever kiss was in a game of spin the bottle in junior school.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

29 years, 7 months.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Mine is really bad

first kiss: 18
french kiss: 18

both by the same girl I barely knew. I met her at a birthday party. She and her friend were mingling with me and my brother's friend. She asked for his friend's number and her friend asked for mine. I didn't regret my decision because of course nobody knows how psychotic anyone is when they're getting to know each other unless they tell you.


----------



## aibohp24601 (Jul 19, 2015)

Farideh said:


> Mine is really bad
> 
> first kiss: 18
> french kiss: 18
> ...


Wait, which one of you is the psycho in this story?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I was 354. I was a late bloomer.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

aibohp24601 said:


> Wait, which one of you is the psycho in this story?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 The girl. She doesn't give a **** when it came to PDA. She went overboard.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Never.


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

gopherinferno said:


> 18 and i regret everything it led to


Same here.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

13


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

I was 20.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I'll get back to you.

Hopefully...


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

15


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

Peck at 12; real kiss at 20.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

I was 18 and it was bad.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

Kissed a girl? Hrmm... no. Uhh... how about hugged? I suppose family doesn't count. Held hands with?!? Err...I could talk to girls when I was young, does that count for something?


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

19


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

15


----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)

Never had one


----------



## XxCrystalXx (Jun 24, 2015)

Never. I'm forever alone.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

15 with first girlfriend


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

26


----------



## wine1345 (Dec 22, 2013)

French kiss at 18. Peck never.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

17 on my first date. Now I'm wishing I could lose my virginity.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

15


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I lied


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

peck - sometime in kindergarten
french kiss, with boyfriend - 13


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

22 and it was great


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

I remember giving my 2nd grade crush a kiss on her check during a truth or dare just as my dad pulled up to the party. He brought it up in the car that he saw through the window and I was terrified with embarrassment for some reason that he saw. Random but that's first kiss I remember on hand. It's a hard one to put your finger on for me. probably around 15 or 16 when I engaged in some tonsil hockey.


----------



## ComeUndone (Sep 7, 2014)

The hole works at 23 to someone I probably won't ever see again


----------



## orokana (Jul 21, 2015)

Never and i am 21


----------



## My Name Isnt Dave (Jun 23, 2015)

To be determined


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I was 14 and it happened on a bench near a basketball court. She stuck her tongue down my throat with force!


----------



## Zosie92 (Jun 25, 2015)

22. Backstage on a cruise ship. Mostly laughed afterwards.


----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)

That'll be when I'm 57.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I haven't even held a girl's hand before...and you're talking about kissing and ****?
:,(


----------



## thetah (Dec 25, 2014)

18 (on a flight of stairs).

Lost my virginity to the same girl 12 days later #winning


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

23. Yup I know..


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Probably never.


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

14 years old.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

23.


----------



## Omoidekozo (May 27, 2012)

Pecks were all throughout my early childhood. I was a brave lol 
My first french was even when i was 7 or so with a childhood friend, she initiated that. I wasn't much into tongue then. I didn't like it until I tried it with my first HS girlfriend.

I wasn't so lucky after i turn 8 lol.
I was always a shy kid but when I really felt a certain way, I had to express it. I became more fearful as I got older. That friend moved away soon after we turned 8. She was always a cute girl, but she ****ing gorgeous now. I see her at family functions from time to time. We don't have much in common now though. I haven't really tried to engage her much since she lives so far away either. Maybe I should reach out.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

31....i know, i know..sad...i been missing out on so much in life...


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

5 and it was icky.

Didn't kiss again until I was 18.


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

18


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

18. Not a good memory.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

25 - happened 12 days ago.


----------



## Johnsheppard99 (Mar 1, 2015)

Never, and im 32, so basically never going to happen..


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

I think I was 20.


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

10, though I was playing spin the bottle so I don't think it really counts. So 15 for my first actual "romantic" kiss.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

28 and neva!


----------



## virgoshoyru (Jul 20, 2015)

peck kiss at like 13 for a dare 
actual kiss at 15 (and im still with him woo)


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

22 for both (french and first kiss). It was with the girl I eventually fell in love with.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

My first kiss was when I was 16 and it was a drunk make out. I ended up going on a date with that same girl and it was terrible..........good times. :/


----------



## Flufffy (Jul 29, 2015)

Never, and not expecting one soon. Age 16 atm.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

16 at the park under a tree during the summer. It's so twee, doesn't it make you sick?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

21 in a motel room on the last day in March 1995.

She responded to a personal ad, wanting to be spanked.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

First kiss, something like 5-7. Mother babysat some other girl. I was a player and took her to bed and was all over her face. I've seen the pictures.

First kiss with a girl I actually want to be with? 22 lololol


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Like nursery.. Just gross.


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

It was when i was 92 and in my deathbed. She gently kissed my lips and then i died.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

a 17 year old girl once tried to kiss me. i ate her fries with a nice diet coke.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Peighton said:


> That'll be when I'm 57.


too soon. aim higher


----------



## Aloe vera (Apr 20, 2015)

20. My first kiss was just last month, actually. :love2


----------



## OMGallthenamesaretaken (Nov 16, 2012)

17 on the highschool band bus. Made out the whole ride home lol


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

Hasn't happened. I have maintained innocent and pure status.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't like to admit it. But I remembering kissing my step sister as a kid before my dad and her mom got married. It was kinda weird....we were only 4 or 5 years old though so it barely counts.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Ignopius said:


> I don't like to admit it. But I remembering kissing my step sister as a kid before my dad and her mom got married. It was kinda weird....we were only 4 or 5 years old though so it barely counts.


Hey, you weren't even nominally related yet. No harm, no foul.


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

18. This was a couple of months ago actually.


----------



## Zaac (May 20, 2015)

Peighton said:


> That'll be when I'm 57.


----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)

bad baby said:


> too soon. aim higher


You're right. I deserve more than a toddler in it's 50's.



Zaac said:


>


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

16..after watching finding nemo in the theater


And it was very awkward lol. But not awful awkward..just inexperience awkward


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

8 years old y'all.


----------



## Topshelf (Jan 17, 2014)

first kiss when i was kiss, longest ever french kiss probobly lasted half hour, yeah it was awesome


----------



## Monkeygirl (Aug 7, 2015)

16, random guy i met on myspace.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i'm 17 and i haven't kissed at all yet. lol. not surprising, considering i am the way i am.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

fotschi said:


> Hasn't happened. I have maintained innocent and pure status.


Same here.
Forever a prude.


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

A week or so after I had turned 18


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

21


----------



## Mark719 (Aug 11, 2015)

Just a peck about 10, Full on most likely 13-14.


----------

